# Derby Royal Infirmary



## donebythehands (Feb 14, 2014)

I've not posted a report in ages, as DRI seems popular at the moment, I thought why not. Photos are from a series of visits, so things have moved, been more damaged or just changed. This is relfected in the photos, as the microscopes move every time I've been.

I'll skip the histoty and say sorry in advnace foe the large nubmer of photos!

Enjoy!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 14, 2014)

Nicely done..


----------



## MrDan (Feb 14, 2014)

Well covered by the looks of it, nice one! A couple of bits there I'd not seen before.


----------



## Hitcher (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome pics m8, i went the other day an i can see theres loads we missed....


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2014)

Superb collection of photos,the pin up girls are awesome what a collection must have taken awhile to get that many cuttings.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 14, 2014)

So much serviceable equipment just abandoned. An operating microscope, plus other pathology microscopes. Amazed they haven't been lifted. Nice shots though, thank you.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 14, 2014)

Well covered dude.Has to be the most comprehensive report I've seen of the place since thompski's report. Sorry I couldn't of taken you up on the invite.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 14, 2014)

Pilot said:


> So much serviceable equipment just abandoned. An operating microscope, plus other pathology microscopes. Amazed they haven't been lifted. Nice shots though, thank you.



And Derby is just the tip of the bloody iceberg! What are the Managers of the NHS hardware playing at? We've paid for that lot, if they cannot sell it on to a developing Nation then donate it free of charge to a charity that can place it where it will do some good. We pay NI and taxes all our working lives to fund the NHS, and then see perfectly good equipment left lying around to become eye candy on Urbex forums or worse just vandalised.

Knew this place well in the 60's - lived and worked nearby. Like the high level shot, catches the buildings nicely.


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2014)

No politics on here please!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice report, the shots are fab. Seems to be so much to see here and that pin up girl room, haven't seen anything like that before, ace!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Feb 15, 2014)

Got some nice shots there, dude 

I need to get a report up. The only problem is, whenever I think about doing it, it's time for another revisit!


----------



## chazman (Feb 17, 2014)

when i was on a particular site doing their secca,alot of the left over equipment(good stuff too)was given to a local film company who were filming a retro film on that actual site and when they were finished,the gear was auctioned off(i purchased 3 great bits) the money was then handed over to the organisation that originally owned it and also one of the cancer charities which i thought was a great thing to do.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 17, 2014)

This place is so far from me but i have to do it at one point


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice pics, very atmospheric. It will be interesting to watch this place decay as time goes by.


----------



## donebythehands (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys


----------

